# Favorite Violin Concertos: Voting round



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We're going to determine our favorites by elimination. Here are the rules:

- Each member gets one turn a day.
- One work must be given an up-vote and two must be given down-votes.
- Down-votes must be split so long as three or more concertos remain.
- All three votes are required, and all must be voted in a single post. One post = one turn.
- Moderator may change the voting rules when two concertos remain.

To help keep things straight and to allow checking of vote totals by computer, *please*:

- Say who you are following.
- Don't add plusses and minuses on the list! Just change the point totals.
- Describe your vote at the bottom of your new list.
- Look back to make sure nobody sneaked in ahead of you!

If you can't copy and paste, just state your votes and the next person will added them into the list.

I'll cast the first vote as an example.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After: Nobody

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 5
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 4

Beethoven + / Weinberg - / Berg -


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After: KenOC

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 4

Tchaikovsky + / Hindemith - / Ligeti -


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6 
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 4

Sibelius + / Mozart - / Tchaikovsky -


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Voters, thanks for the perfect votes so far. Let's remember to say who we follow.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

after Portamento:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 4

Ligeti + / Saint-Saens - / Mozart 3 -


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Nereffid

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 3

Sibelius + / Berg - / Weinberg -


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After T son of Ander

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 3

Saint-Saëns + / Sibelius - / Tschaikowsky -


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

After Anankasmo:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 2

Beethoven + / Weinberg - / Sibelius -


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

wrong post

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 3

Berg + / Stravinsky - / Saint-Saens -


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> After T son of Ander
> 
> Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
> Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
> ...


You missed my post #9 at 14:03 (just two seconds before you posted yours - we almost posted simultaneously!:lol Could you please edit your post to include the updated totals?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Yup! Wowie, you even voted for Beethoven 

After Bettina

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 2

Berg + / Stravinsky - / Saint-Saens -


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

After Hours 

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 4
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 1

Brahms + / Weinberg - / Glazunov -


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After Kjetil Heggelund

After Hours and I cast simultaneously. He also gave a -2, which is invalid. I will have to wait until he corrects before I recast my ballot.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Next voter, please account for mine, which is just above Haydn67's ^^^


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> After Kjetil Heggelund
> 
> After Hours and I cast simultaneously. He also gave a -2, which is invalid. I will have to wait until he corrects before I recast my ballot.


I edited it :angel:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Following After Hours

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 4
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 1

Brahms +1 / Beethoven -1 / Elgar -1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Current board, Haydn67's, is correct. 10 percent of available votes have been used.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Following Haydn67

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 1

Glazunov +1 / Beethoven -1 / Brahms -1


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After musicrom:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 0

Brahms +1 / Weinberg -1 / Hindemith -1


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

After mmsbis:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor - 0

Beethoven +1 / Mozart(3) -1 / Hindemith -1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weinberg places at #20.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An idea to avoid collisions and confusions: When it's your turn to vote, start a new post with words like, "Voting now, please wait a moment." Save it. Next, edit in your actual list and so forth. Nobody can sneak in ahead of you!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After 2flutes:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 0
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Mendelssohn +1 / Mozart(3) -2


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry, Art Rock's vote is invalid. Down-votes MUST be split. See the OP. He/she must vote again. The voting list remains:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5 
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 4 

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Mendelssohn +1 / Mozart(3) -1 / Beethoven -1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock down-voted Ligeti by accident. After Art Rock, the board is:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5 
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 4
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

That will teach me to do this before the morning coffee.......


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After Art Rock:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5 
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 3
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 1
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 6

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Ligeti + / Elgar - / Hindemith -


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

After Trout
Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 3
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 5
Hindemith: Violin Concerto - 0
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 6

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

- Hindemith, - Berg, + Mozart #3


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After Johnnie Burgess
Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 3
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

+Berg, - Glazunov, -Ligeti


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

After Tchaikov6

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 3
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 0
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Berg + 1, Mozart #3 (-2)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Casebearer's vote is illegal. Again, down-votes must be split! See the OP. Current board is:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 3
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one confused by the new rule....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We're very strict in these parts.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After KenOC correction post

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 3
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Saint-Saens +1 / Beethoven -1 / Brahms -1


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After Anankasmo

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 2
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Brahms (+1) / Beethoven (-1) / Elgar (-1)


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Haydn67

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 2
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Sibelius + / Berg - / Ligeti -


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After T Son of Ander

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 2
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Brahms + / Glazunov - / Shostakovich -


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After mmsbls

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 2
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Tchaikovsky + / Brahms - / Ligeti -


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After wolkaaa

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 1
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Ligeti + / Elgar - / Mozart 3 -


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

After Trout:


Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor - 0
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Mozart 3 + / Elgar - / Beethoven -


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After Johnnie:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 3
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Berg + / Beethoven - / Mendelssohn -


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Ummm, I think you have to split your down votes (per OP).


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

T Son of Ander said:


> Ummm, I think you have to split your down votes.


Yeah, just realized that. Will do.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

After Portamento:

Sibelius + / Ligeti - / Glazunov -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 2
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

After distantprommer:

Beethoven + / Shostakovich - / Glazunov -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 1
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

After afterhours:

Berg + / Sibelius - / Brahms -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 1
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After Eugeneonagain:

Beethoven + / Berg - / Ligeti -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 1
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 2

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

After KenOC

Ligeti + / Saint-Saens - / Tchaikovsky -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 1
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

After isorhythm

Khachaturian + / Bartok -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 1
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor - 1
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Adrian, this is the voting round. Nominations are long closed, and you may not add new works. Your vote is invalid. Please read the OP and vote again.

The board is still per isorhythm:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 1
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

After isorhythm

Brahms + / Glazunov - / Ligeti -


Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Glazunov: Violin Concerto - 0
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 2

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes, saw that afterwards sorry, see my comment on the other thread.

Still don't know how anyone can have a meaningful favourite vln concerto poll without the Khachaturian though 

P.s. may help in future for polls like this to refer to the rules or any other post which the poll depends on. I saw this thread first and thought I was able to just add a vote, since nothing indicated otherwise.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Adrien, in any game or poll thread, the rules are almost always in the first post. It's a good idea to check there first.

FYI the Khachaturian wasn't nominated by anybody. You really should have showed up a couple of days ago!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

yes, I wasn't aware there was a first post until afterwards. Not used to these things.

I should hang around more often.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After jdec

Mendelssohn + / Beethoven - / Mozart 3 -


Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 2

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After Art Rock

Berg +/ Ligeti -/ Prokofiev -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 1

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

After Tchaikov6
Berg - / Ligeti - / Mozart 3 +


Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 2

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

(this post deleted)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Johnny Burgess added to Ligeti instead of dinging him. His corrected list.

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Placed so far:
16 - Ligeti: Violin Concerto
17 - Glazunov: Violin Concerto
18 - Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
19 - Hindemith: Violin Concerto
20 - Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Ken's correction

Sibelius + / Berg - / Brahms -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After T Son of Ander

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Berg: Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Brahms +1 / Bartok -1 / Beethoven -1


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

After Haydn:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Beethoven +1 Berg -1 Mozart #3 -1


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After gardibolt

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Saint-Saëns + | Tschaikowksy - | Beethoven -


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

gardibolt said:


> After Haydn:
> 
> Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
> Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
> ...


posted at the same time and i was already thinking i had given the Beethoven the final shot haha you rescued it


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After Anankasmo

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Tchaikovksy + Saint-Saëns + Prokofiev -


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 3

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Bach+ Bruch- Tchaikovsky-


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

After pjang23

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Berg: Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Beethoven + / Prokofiev - / Shostakovich -


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After AfterHours

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Beethoven + / Berg - / Saint-Saens -


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After KenOC

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Berg: Violin Concerto - 0 OUT
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 - 0 OUT
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Tchaikovsky + / Berg - / Mozart 3 -


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A bump in case anybody still needs to vote today. The board is:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 5
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Works already placed:
14 (tie) - Berg: Violin Concerto
14 (tie) - Mozart: Violin Concerto #3
16 - Ligeti: Violin Concerto
17 - Glazunov: Violin Concerto
18 - Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
19 - Hindemith: Violin Concerto
20 - Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After the bump

Beethoven - Mozart - Bruch +

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 4
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Anankasmo said:


> posted at the same time and i was already thinking i had given the Beethoven the final shot haha you rescued it


Unbelievable to me. Not that these things are important, but I do wonder if the votes trying to remove Beethoven are truly sincere (does anyone truly think it's the "worst/least great" among these? Are we listening to the same work?) ... or if they're an attempt to remove the most dangerous opponent so that another favorite has an easier time winning?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

After Art Rock

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5 
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2 
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Bartók + Mozart --


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Unbelievable to me. Not that these things are important, but I do wonder if the votes trying to remove Beethoven are truly sincere (does anyone truly think it's the "worst/least great" among these? Are we listening to the same work?) ... or if they're an attempt to remove the most dangerous opponent so that another favorite has an easier time winning?


Nope i dont think it is bad however i find it to be extremly overrated. It doesnt compare to other Beerhoven concertos at all imo. 
And i really have given it several chances to grow on me but nothing so thats it.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After Casebearer

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5 
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2 
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 2

Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Saint-Saëns + | Sibelius - | Tschaikowsky -


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

After Anankasmo

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Brahms + / Prokofiev - / Shostakovich -


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

After Merl

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2
*Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 - 0*
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 4
*Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 - 0*
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Beethoven + / Prokofiev - / Shostakovich -

(Prokofiev's 2nd and Shostakovich's 2nd are masterpieces and would've been much better selections -- as opposed to their 1st. Among my very top choices if they were included)


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I believe Casebearer's vote is invalid - didn't split the down votes.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Unbelievable to me. Not that these things are important, but I do wonder if the votes trying to remove Beethoven are truly sincere (does anyone truly think it's the "worst/least great" among these? Are we listening to the same work?) ... or if they're an attempt to remove the most dangerous opponent so that another favorite has an easier time winning?


How about the most enjoyable or least enjoyable among these?


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After AfterHours

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3 (-1)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5 (-1)
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 4
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4 (+1)


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

After mmsbls

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3 
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5 
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 3
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Tchaikovsky + / Brahms - / Stravinsky -


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

After bigudi

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3 
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5 
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Brahms + / Bartok - / Stravinsky -


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

After jdec

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Brahms + / Tchaikovsky - / Stravinsky -


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After pjang23

Sibelius + / Bartok - / Brahms -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 3
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

T Son of Ander said:


> I believe Casebearer's vote is invalid - didn't split the down votes.


That is correct. I've removed his vote. Please vote from the board below, which is current.

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 4
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

After KenOC's corrected board:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 3
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 2
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Stravinsky + / Brahms - / Mozart -


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, please do NOT put those plusses and minuses in-line with the concertos. It breaks the small program I use to check each vote! Describe your votes up top or at the bottom. Please!

My vote, post-Trout:

Beethoven+ / Mozart - / Stravinsky -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 2
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After KenOC:

Tchaikovsky + / Mozart - / Brahms -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 1
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After wolkaaa

Sibelius + /Bartok - /Saint-Saens -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 1
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 2

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> After wolkaaa
> 
> Sibelius + /Bartok - /Saint-Saens -
> 
> ...


Tchaikov... you killed Tchaikovsky! :lol:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

wolkaaa said:


> Tchaikov... you killed Tchaikovsky! :lol:


Oops... fixed now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We're well over half done. There are a maximum of 42 valid votes left in this game.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> How about the most enjoyable or least enjoyable among these?


Same thing to me as "great/least great". Though even more apt than "enjoyable" could be "how amazing the experience is" as "enjoyable" can sometimes imply that it's referring to a "casually entertaining" experience, which isn't necessarily what I'm going for.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After Tchaikov6

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 1
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 2

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D - 0 and out
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Brahms +1 / Beethoven -1 / Stravinsky -1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just to note: This game is about _favorite _concertos, which I don't think is problematic at all.

Placed so far:
11 - Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
12 (tie) - Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
12 (tie) - Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
14 (tie) - Berg: Violin Concerto
14 (tie) - Mozart: Violin Concerto #3
16 - Ligeti: Violin Concerto
17 - Glazunov: Violin Concerto
18 - Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
19 - Hindemith: Violin Concerto
20 - Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Haydn67 said:


> How about the most enjoyable or least enjoyable among these?


If you were asking for my rankings of those that were included in the poll, I'd probably put them as follows:

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major 
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major 
Berg: Violin Concerto 
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor 
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major 
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor 
Ligeti: Violin Concerto 
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D 
Hindemith: Violin Concerto 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" 
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 
Bach: Double Violin Concerto 
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor 
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor 
Glazunov: Violin Concerto

(Note: If Vivaldi's Four Seasons were included it would be #2, and Shostakovich's 2nd would be #3 or #4. Another major omission was Prokofiev's 2nd, which would probably be in my top 6 or 7)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After Haydn67

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish" - 0
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 2

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Mendelssohn +1 / Beethoven -1 / Mozart -1


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

After Art Rock

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 0

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bartok +, Saint-Saens --


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Casaebearer, down-votes must be split! The board remains as per Art Rock:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 1
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

You may vote again if you wish.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Art Rock (Ken's correction)

Sibelius + / Bartok - / Brahms -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
*Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 - 0*
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 8
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After T Son of Ander

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 5

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Saint-Saens + / Sibelius - / Beethoven -


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After Anankasmo

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 8
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Mendelssohn +/ Saint-Saens -/ Bruch -


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

After Tchaikov6

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Mendelssohn - / Saint-Saens -/ Brahms +


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After jdec

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major - 0 and out
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Brahms +1 / Beethoven -1 / Bach -1


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After Haydn67

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 4

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 0
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Brahms + / Saint-Saens - / Sibelius -


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After mmsbls

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Tchaikovsky + / Brahms - / Bruch -


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After mmsbls

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 3

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Tchaikovsky + / Brahms - / Bruch -


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After wolkaaa

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 2

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 6

Bach + / Bruch - / Sibelius -


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

After Portamento

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 1

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Brahms+ Tchaikovsky- Bruch-


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

After pjang23

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 7
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 - 0

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 5

Bach + Brahms - Bruch-


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> If you were asking for my rankings of those that were included in the poll, I'd probably put them as follows:
> 
> Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
> Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
> ...


I wasn't necessarily asking for them, but thank you anyway After Hours. There aren't many I would consider favorites: Brahms, Mendelssohn, Sibelius, Mozart #3 and #4, Prokofiev #2, Tchaikovsky, Schumann and Barber.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After bigudi

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 7
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Sibelius + / Mendelssohn - / Tchaikovsky -


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After KenOC

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 4

Mendelssohn + / Bach - / Sibelius -

These five are my favourite violin concertos. Deducting points is difficult now.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

For violin concertos, *Dox-Orkh by Xenakis* absolutely gets me every time I hear it, a very powerful and exhilarating work! :kiss:


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

After Art Rock

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 6
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 7
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Sibelius + / Brahms - / Tchaikovsky -


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

After musicrom

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Bach - / Brahms + / - Mendelssohn


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After jdec

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 4
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 9
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 2

Brahms +1 / Bach -1 / Tchaikovsky -1


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After Haydn67

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 2

Sibelius +1/ Bach -1/ Brahms -1


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

After Tchaikov6:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 9
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 6
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 2

Brahms + / Sibelius - / Bach -


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After mmsbls:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 5
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Tchaikovsky + / Brahms - / Mendelssohn -


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

After wolkaaa

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 4
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Sibelius + / Bach - / Mendelssohn -


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

After distantprommer

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 2

Bach + / Mendelssohn - / Tchaikovsky -


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For the statistically minded, an average of 16 people have been playing this game. It is 80% complete and there are a maximum of 20 votes remaining.


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

After Portamento

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 3

Tchaikovsky + / Mendelssohn - / Brahms -


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

After bigudi:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 8
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 2

Brahms+ Tchaikovsky- Sibelius-


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After pjang23

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 7
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
*Mendelssohn + | Sibelius - | Brahms -*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After Anankasmo:

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 6
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major – 2

Sibelius + / Brahms - / Mendelssohn -


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

KenOC said:


> For the statistically minded, an average of 16 people have been playing this game. It is 80% complete and there are a maximum of 20 votes remaining.


...does that mean there will be 100 votes done in the game, so 16 of 100 think the most popular is "this or that"...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It means simply that every valid vote reduces the total point count of all remaining concertos by one. Since the game began with 100 points (20 concertos at 5 points each) and the ultimate winner must have two or more points, then the game had at most 98 votes in it to start with.

Right now the remaining point count is 18, so there are at most 16 valid votes remaining. Doesn't matter how many or how few play.

Added: The game can conceivably be won by a concerto with a single point, but there's a trick to that and it may not be obvious.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

After Ken

Sibelius + / Bach - / Brahms -

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major – 2


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

T Son of Ander
Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major – 2 

Bach + Brahms- Mendelssohn -


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

After Johnnie Burgess 
Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 1
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major – 2

Bach - Brahms+ Sibelius -


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So far:
6 - Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
7 - Saint-saens: Violin Concerto #3
8 - Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
9 - Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
10 - Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish"
11 - Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
12 (tie) - Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
12 (tie) - Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
14 (tie) - Berg: Violin Concerto
14 (tie) - Mozart: Violin Concerto #3
16 - Ligeti: Violin Concerto
17 - Glazunov: Violin Concerto
18 - Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
19 - Hindemith: Violin Concerto
20 - Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After jdec

Bach: Double Violin Concerto - 0
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major - 1

Bach - Mendelssohn + Tchaikovsky -


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

After Art Rock

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major – 0

Tchaikovsky - Mendelssohn - Sibelius +


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess, I can't help but notice that you last voted less than four hours ago. However, the time in Texas is just past midnight, a new day, so your new vote will be counted. I'm sure you're tracking the time closely!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

After Johnny Burgess

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6

Mendelssohn +, Brahms -, Sibelius -


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Johnnie Burgess, I can't help but notice that you last voted less than four hours ago. However, the time in Texas is just past midnight, a new day, so your new vote will be counted. I'm sure you're tracking the time closely!


Yes, I am. Wanted to get an early jump on the new day.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

After Florestan

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 7

Sibelius +, Brahms -, Mendelssohn -


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After wolkaaa

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6

Mendelssohn +/ Sibelius -/ Brahms -


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

After wolkaaa

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 0
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6

Sibelius -, Brahms +, Mendelssohn -


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

After wolkaaa

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor – 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 6

Mendelssohn +/ Sibelius -/ Brahms -


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Removed.....................................


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Corrected for Tchaikov6 and jdec's clash:

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5

My vote

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 4
*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor - 0*
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 4

Brahms+ Mendelssohn- Sibelius-


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

*Rule change: Down-votes no longer need to be split.*


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

After pjang23

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 5

Brahms - Sibelius +


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

After bigudi

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 3
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 3

Brahms + Sibelius --


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

After KenOC

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 4 
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 1 

Brahms + Sibelius --


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After haydn67

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major: 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor: 2

Brahms -2 | Sibelius +


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

After Haydn67
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 2

Brahms -2 /Sibelius +1


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Please note: You can still split your down-votes if you want, since there's no rule prohibiting up-voting and then down-voting the same work. The net effect of such a vote will be the same as a single down-vote.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

After Anankasmo:

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major - 0
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor - 3

Brahms -2 /Sibelius +1


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice! My favorite VC, and one of my favorite concerti of all time. Thanks, Ken!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After Haydn 67

EDIT: Never mind, the board is still not working right.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

When I posted a few minutes ago, the last post showing up was #150 (Haydn67). After my post went through, the board decided to show me a handful of posts made after Haydn67, showing the game had ended. So I edited my post, and we're back to Haydn67's post 150 as the last one.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And now the posts after #150 do not show up, but my post of a few seconds ago (appearing now) is #157 (151-156 gone).

Anyway, should they never come back, Sibelius won.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Double-checked all the recent votes and can confirm that Sibelius edged Brahms. Here’s the final list:

1 - Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor
2 - Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major
3 - Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor
4 - Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major
5 - Bach: Double Violin Concerto
6 - Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
7 - Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3
8 - Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major
9 - Bartok: Violin Concerto #2
10 - Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 "Turkish"
11 - Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
12 (tie) - Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
12 (tie) - Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
14 (tie) - Berg: Violin Concerto
14 (tie) - Mozart: Violin Concerto #3
16 - Ligeti: Violin Concerto
17 - Glazunov: Violin Concerto
18 - Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor
19 - Hindemith: Violin Concerto
20 - Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor

Thanks to everybody who played!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BTW this same game was played on another forum a while back with somewhat different results:

1 - Beethoven
2 - Brahms
3 - Shostakovich: #1 A-minor
4 - Tchaikovsky
5 - Sibelius
6 - Prokofiev: #1 D-major
7 - Prokofiev: #2 G minor
8 - Mendelssohn
9 - Barber
10 - Szymanowski: #1


----------

